# Head and neck pain and incomplete evacuation



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am wondering if anyone might be experiencing what I feel in regard to my constipation. I wake up very foggy with head and neck pain and cracking on my right side. in order to evacuate, I use multiple glycerine suppositories and drink hot coffee while trying to go to the bathroom. I then need to follow this with two Dulcolax suppositories in order to fully evacuate. The entire process takes about 3 hours. Until I do this, the fog in my head and pain and cracking in my right side of my neck remains. It seems that my ability to evacuate is severely compromised. i have done biofeedback, and it wasn't helpful.

This has been going on for many years.

I am currently taking the following: magnesium, Swiss Kriss, a wonderful Chinese tea with malva, persimmon, senna that is very helpful (every other day), flax, slippery elm powder.

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

focus on kidney health at 6:00 pm eat whole cranberries, 100% cranberry juice, butter, olives and little bit grape wine or grape wine vinegar. Kidney shunts its load to the large intestine. This is all in the medical stuff from the Chinese perspective. Deal with any other issues you might have regarding mother problems/old mental blocks. Any problems with your mom, that may lead to constipation. Another kidney health idea is Chickweed, make a tea out of that. Drink it 5:00-7:00 pm


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi wigglesmom,

Never had any head nor neck pain from constipation.

I take this every day for my IBS-C, it helps a lot (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thank you, flossy. I have tried Dr. S Formula #1. I was hopeful and also took a high dose. It did not help one bit. I tried it for a few months. I am glad that it is helping you though.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think that for some reason our muscles are chronically tense. This can cause all kinds of pains and PFD.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

jaumeb said:


> I think that for some reason our muscles are chronically tense. This can cause all kinds of pains and PFD.





wigglesmom said:


> Thank you, flossy. I have tried Dr. S Formula #1. I was hopeful and also took a high dose. It did not help one bit. I tried it for a few months. I am glad that it is helping you though.


Sorry to hear that. How many did you take?

Did you ever try prune JUICE? (Yes, my emphasis is on juice.







) It makes me go so much I cannot drink it.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I can hardly think of a thing I haven't tried. But, yes...why not. I'll give prune juice a shot. I do think though that it's an issue with my push mechanism. This is likely why I need the two biscodyl and about 20-25 glycerine suppositories to get enough out each day so that I can feel human.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You said you took a high dose, so exactly how many Intestinal Formulas # 1's did you take at once?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I took between 4 and 6 Intestinal Formulas # 1's. It was no help as far as I could tell.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wigglesmom said:


> I took between 4 and 6 Intestinal Formulas # 1's. It was no help as far as I could tell.


How many days did you take them for?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I took the pills for a little over two months.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Wigglesmom

so sorry you are still having such miserable problems--it's such a struggle.

i can't remember if we talked about this before but have you tried botox injections or baclofen suppositories to help relax your tight pelvic floor muscles?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Annie,

It's been a while as I've not been on here for a year or two. I haven't tried botox but did try the suppositories. They made me feel really faint and weren't helpful.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

-Have you ever gotten a colonoscopy?

-Also do you have hemorrhoids, either internal or external?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes. I was told that I have a long and kinked colon. I have external hemorrhoids that act up especially when I use the biscodyl suppositories.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry the suppositories didn't help you and made you feel faint.

i had a long twisted colon too. you really do have my sympathy/empathy. so hard to deal with.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wigglesmom said:


> Yes. I was told that I have a long and kinked colon. I have external hemorrhoids that act up especially when I use the biscodyl suppositories.


Well, there you go on the first one. Also hemorrhoids can definitely slow things down, take it from me. That pretty much explains everything.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

silicon is for flexibility. Eat silicon foods like ghee, bamboo shoots, beets.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I absolutely understand that I have a problem. I'm just very curious about the head and neck pain and neck cracking. As soon as I evacuate, it goes away. I also have a fairly high amount of mucus in my stool.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

all i can think of is--i wonder if the head and neck pain is due to the stress of trying to evacuate, the difficulty and length of time it takes, etc. many people carry stress and tension in their upper back and/or neck. i know i do. i'm currently in physical therapy because of it. also, my neck cracks a lot due to the tight muscles (due to stress) pulling on it. my PT told me that my muscles are so tight that they are pulling on my bones. plus i have arthritis in my neck which causes cracking.

i do hope that somehow you can find some relief from all this. it's miserable.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, Annie. I don't think it's that though. I think it might be related to something with my liver as right side pain often is. I had reconstructive bile duct surgery and gall bladder removal about 25 years ago. It's odd...after I finally evacuate and feel empty, the cracking just instantly goes away.


----------

